# micro jig GRR-Ripper



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Just watched Marc's video on this... 
http://microjig.com/products/grr-ripper/ 

Great idea. Ill be adding one to my quiver!

heres the video


----------



## marly (Apr 13, 2010)

I have two of these. I love them. 

marly


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Love mine!


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been thinking of buying 2 of these. It looks great in all the videos I've seen. And when you consider the cost and the value of your fingers....................well you know.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 26, 2011)

Woodcraft had these on sale, so I purchased one and I love it. I am not as nervous cutting smaller stock using this even though I am wary. Funny you guys mentioned having two, I am getting tired of moving the center piece back and forth.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i just got one of these after seeing the original post. i put it together and tested it out about an hour ago. it gives you an incredible amount of control even with small pieces. i can say already that i will be using this nearly every time i am in the shop. it is a bit pricey. but when it comes to safety over time it is surely worth it.


----------

